# fiat ducato indicator light problem



## 113099 (Jun 8, 2008)

Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD 2005 Trigano Challenger 173 motorhome lighting problem 
My problem is when I put the directional indicators on the side lights also flash with them, if I put the side lights on and try to use the indicators then the right hand one works fine but when I use the left one it comes on but doesn’t flash. At first I thought that it might be a broken bulb I’ve checked all of these and none of them were blown. So now I think it might be an earthing fault what I am asking is has anyone else had a similar fault and can give me an idea were to start as I think this could be an hit or miss type of job and take for ever.


----------



## 110227 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like an earth fault to me. As the right hand indicator works ok its most likely to be the left hand at fault. Try tracing the wiring from the rear light back to the chassis. The earth point will probably be as close to the light as possible. May just be corroded or loose.

Regards
Mick


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Agree - almost certainly an earthing failure somewhere. Inexplicable happenings are invariably an earth problem (got that tee shirt!)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Ditto the above. Clean up your earth wires and give all wire connections going to front and rear lights/bulb housing a good spray with WD40.

Johnny F


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

When we had a similar problem on our Talisman, I found the aluminium earth connecting blocks under the bonnet had corroded, so it was fairly easy to clean all these up, in the way you've just described.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

9 times out of 10, these type of problems are an earth fault.
The other time, it's an earth fault too


----------

